# Installation stops



## jupper (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello, I've downloaded an amd64 version of FreeBSD 9.1 and burned it on a CD. Then I inserted it into my PC an started the PC. After booting, it stops on this window. Can anybody please help?

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3222/tmoyej5o_jpg.htm


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok, what kind of PC? What hardware does it have? I mean, did you try this on an old 486, a brand new Core i7, or something in between?

Tell us what you have, we can't see on what kind of hardware you're trying to install on. We're not clairvoyant.


----------



## jupper (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm sorry, I forgot to write it. It*'*s an AMD Athlon 64bit system with an Asus motherboard.


----------

